# Data's Entry (Data Entry lol) Report



## Fishgirl9 (Jan 4, 2015)

Week 2 & 3 Updates

Data started doing bubble nests. Always front Right side. This is also the closest part to me. He also always makes the nest while I'm watching him. I believe this means that Data knows I call him my Fishy Sole-mate.

Some coworker dumped two Gold fish on my desk over this weekend. They are named Brian and Chris for my coworkers. They sadly live in a daily changed 2 gal fish bowl. It's too cold to build a back yard pond for them right now at my parents house, and the idea of a 20 gal tank is being voted on by my parents. No they are not in Data's tank but once a day I put the bowl next to his tank for exersize. He hates only 1 of them. When Brian swims up to the glass he doesn't flare up, Brian is Gold and black. When Chris swims up Data acts like a Beta.

Data also received tank mates. Two ghost shrimp. He chased them on day one. He stopped after a few hours and they all 3 exist happily. According to the folks at Pet Smart the water is perfect now, the PH level dropped with the new tank mates and the food that data has made a mess with has now been cleaned up. 

At Wednesday's corporate meeting Data got a formal introduction as a member of our team. The two CEO's talk to him everyday and really like him. 

Maybe more shrimp next week?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! I love your fish's name (and the journal's too)! 

As far as the goldfish go, I don't know if it's over yet, but Petco was having the $1/gallon tank sale this month. You could get a suitable tank for them for fairly cheap if it is still going on.


----------



## Fishgirl9 (Jan 4, 2015)

In NJ I have a 20 gal tank, but I live in NC. And I live in an apartment so my folk are the only one with room for a 20 Gal. This weekend I might try to find a kid's plastic pool and put them in there in the spare bedroom. 

It's more of the fact I can't afford a filter for them right now. 

The office person who brought gold fish in has been given a stern lecture. I'm on my second Chris.


----------

